# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Plantages quotidiens - Serveur IIS 6.0

## Kaewlea

Bonjour  tous,

Depuis la refonte rcente de notre site internet, notre serveur IIS v6.0 plante (chargement sans fin) 2  4 fois environ par jour : il nous faut donc,  chaque fois, redmarrer manuellement les services IIS.

Voici la config systme de notre serveur :



Pour information, nous avons modifi les proprits de l application pools  comme ceci :



le paramtre  connection timeout  de notre site :



et ajout une page 404 personnalise.



Dans un premier temps nous avons vrifi :

- La totalit des fichiers .asp : les connections, enregistrements et autres objets sont ouverts/ferms proprement (donc aucune boucle sans fin). De plus, aucune erreur de code na t dtecte.
- Les fichiers .js : aucune incompatibilit semble exister entre les diffrents scripts (jquery version 1.8.2 tant utilise)

Nous nous sommes tourns, par la suite, vers les fichiers logs, et il y aurait probablement une piste : chaque crash serveur, correspond  une visite dun bot (googlebot, googlebot-image, msnbot, bingbot etc) quelques secondes avant.

Voici un exemple :



Nous avons redfini le crawl-delay de notre fichier robots.txt  5 (donc plutt lent) et revu la vitesse dexploration, via les  outils pour les webmasters  de Google,  la baisse.

Le nombre de pages indexes a quasiment doubl depuis la mise en place de notre nouveau site (15 850 => 28 592,  ce jour).
Le nombre moyen de visiteurs uniques est de 400.

Avez-vous une explication ? dautres pistes ? Notre config serveur est-elle tout simplement suffisamment performante pour  encaisser  les connections des diffrents bots ?

Nous comptons opter prochainement pour un serveur (hberg en interne, comme celui actuel) Windows 2008 avec IIS 7.


Jai essay de vous apporter un minimum dinformations, sil vous faut dautres renseignements, nhsitez pas.

Merci  vous.

----------


## fredoche

salut

Si c'est IIS qui plante, tu n'en trouvera pas trace dans les logs IIS que tu affiches ici, qui sont des logs ddis aux requtes http/https de tes sites


que disent tes logs dans l'observateur d'vnement ? 


Si c'est l'url demand par un bot qui fait planter, il est facile de le vrifier en demandant la mme URL, tu devrais avoir le mme plantage. A tester pour liminer cette option qui me parait trs hypothtique.

En principe ta machine a largement de quoi tenir la route au niveau matriel.

----------


## Kaewlea

Bonjour Fredoche et merci pour ta rponse.

N'ayant pas vraiment l'habitude d'aller dans l'observateur d'vnements, jespre que les informations ci-dessous correspondent  ce que tu demandes.

- Voir les vnements "application"
- Voir les vnements "System"

(J'ai essay, pour chaque "Error" ou "Warning" de mettre  quoi cela correspondait.
Pour les "Error" sans explications du system, cela correspond  des erreurs diverses internes : imprimantes, pdf, etc...)

En sachant que notre serveur a plant ce matin : 2012-11-05 10:49:56




> Si c'est l'url demand par un bot qui fait planter, il est facile de le vrifier en demandant la mme URL, tu devrais avoir le mme plantage. A tester pour liminer cette option qui me parait trs hypothtique.


Cela fut un de nos premiers tests effectivement, et les urls visites ne posent aucun problme.

Merci.

Edit 05/11/12  14h58 :
Nouveau plantage. Dans les vnements systme, j'ai ceci ? Concidence ? Je vais essayer d'obtenir des informations sur cette erreur

----------


## fredoche

Les erreurs affichs dans le journal d'application sont plutt assez anciennes, je ne crois pas que ce soit li  ton plantage IIS.

Tu y trouves une erreur ASP qui doit pouvoir tre corrige facilement, Le 2) est en principe sans importance, le 3) qui concerne isapi_rewrite lite pourrait tre un ventuel indicateur de tes problmes : tu fonctionnes en IIS 32 bits sur une plateforme 64 bits. En attendant, aucun de ces vnements n'est la source directe de tes problmes

Dans l'event log systme, tu as bien trace de tes plantages avec les points 2 et 3, et c'est vrai que cela arrive souvent (83 et plus).
Le point 1 est conscutif au 2 et 3, je ne sais pas trop si cela peut en tre la cause. Tu dois pouvoir retrouver la DLL correspondante  partir du CLSID, en faisant une recherche dans la base de registre (regedit.exe), puis corriger le problme voqu avec le service de composants.

J'essaierais a, et et de faire tourner IIS en 64 bits pour voir, d'ailleurs j'essaierais le 64 bits avant de bricoler la DLL.

Mais bon tu as peu d'infos sur ton plantage de toute faon. Etant donn qu'il se reproduit rgulirement, tu peux chercher d'autres concomitances lors des prcdents plantages, ou bien essayer de retrouver les mmes. 

Pour ma gouverne, tes services IIS admin et WWW publishing ne sont pas paramtrs pour un redmarrage auto ? Ils ne redmarrent pas seuls ?

----------


## Kaewlea

> Tu y trouves une erreur ASP qui doit pouvoir tre corrige facilement


C'est corrig : cela venait d'une autre application web trs simple, indpendante de notre site.




> le 3) qui concerne isapi_rewrite lite pourrait tre un ventuel indicateur de tes problmes : tu fonctionnes en IIS 32 bits sur une plateforme 64 bits.


C'est de ma faute, j'ai tlcharg puis tent d'installer la mauvaise version  ::roll:: . galement corrig depuis.




> Tu dois pouvoir retrouver la DLL correspondante  partir du CLSID, en faisant une recherche dans la base de registre (regedit.exe), puis corriger le problme voqu avec le service de composants.
> J'essaierais a, et et de faire tourner IIS en 64 bits pour voir, d'ailleurs j'essaierais le 64 bits avant de bricoler la DLL.


Comme tu l'as voqu, je vais attendre un peu avant de modifier la DLL, de risque de faire une fausse manip' sur quelque chose que je ne matrise pas pour le moment.

Nous allons acheter un nouveau serveur (c'tait prvu), passer sur Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1, Standard Edition x64 et installer IIS 7 64 bits, en esprant que cela rsolve tout simplement le problme (mais dans ce cas on ne saura pas vraiment d'o venait l'erreur...)




> Pour ma gouverne, tes services IIS admin et WWW publishing ne sont pas paramtrs pour un redmarrage auto ? Ils ne redmarrent pas seuls ?


Est-ce bien ces paramtrages dont tu parles :
IIS Admin Service
World Wide Web Publishing service

Je viens de mettre "Restart the service" pour la "first failure". Le paramtre par dfaut "Take no action" tait utilis.

Merci.

Edit : Le "Restart the service" pour la "first failure" n'ayant rien chang, je l'ai galement mis pour la "second" et les "subsequent failures"

Edit 2 : Re-plantage, cela ne change rien, je l'ai remis en "Take no action" par defaut.

----------


## fredoche

salut

je viens de lire tes messages, plus les dits.

Dommage que tu ne suives pas les conseils donns, tu aurais pu progresser vers la solution, notamment en faisant la recherche dans la base de registre ... que tu n'as pas fait visiblement

moi j'ai fait cette mme recherche sur le CLSID sur google, et voici ce que l'on trouve : 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290398/fr

Lis en entier et essaye de comprendre, ok ?

je souponne que tu fasses tourner IIS sous l'identit de "Network service". Si ce n'est le cas, tu dois avoir cette identit quelque part sur ton pool d'application ou autre.

Visiblement ton IIS plante, tente d'appeler le dbuggueur, mais l'accs lui est refus du fait de l'impersonnalisation sous "Network service".
Peut tre que tu auras plus d'infos sur tes plantages, peut tre mme qu'ils disparaitront si tu ramnes cette impersonnalisation  "System", l'identit par dfaut du service.

Ou sinon suis la procdure pour donner des droits  network service sur ce composant.

L tu as des lments. A toi de jouer.  :;):

----------


## Kaewlea

Bonjour Fredoche,

Entre ta dernire rponse et mes prcdents edits, j'avais bien entendu fait des recherches sur internet + base de registre comme tu me l'avais suggr  ::): 

Ce sujet, entre autres, m'avait mis sur la voie : j'ai donc ajout le profil "Network service" et lui ai attribu les droits ncessaires. Depuis, il n'y a effectivement plus l'erreur en question dans l'observateur d'vnement, c'est donc une bonne chose et je te remercie pour cela.

Le serveur n'a pas plant une seule fois hier. Malheureusement ce ne ft pas le cas cette nuit* : oblig de le redmarrer ce matin mme.

* je ne peux pas tre plus prcis, ne connaissant pas l'heure exacte du plantage mais peut-tre qu'il y a un rapport avec le "warning"  3h15 du matin. Je vais encore faire quelques recherches l dessus



(Les deux erreurs  10h39 correspondent au redmarrage manuel).

Merci pour tes rponses  ::ccool::

----------


## fredoche

tes services IIS admin et WWW fonctionnent avec "network service" comme compte de fonctionnement ?

Y'a t'il une raison  cela ?

Pourquoi as tu des erreurs lors du redmarrage manuel ? Que disent ces erreurs exactement ?

C'est assez tonnant que ces plantages ne laissent pas de traces dans tes logs.

----------


## Kaewlea

> tes services IIS admin et WWW fonctionnent avec "network service" comme compte de fonctionnement ?
> 
> Y'a t'il une raison  cela ?


Jessaie d'avoir l'info (n'ayant pas install/configur personnellement ce serveur et les outils prsents dessus).




> Pourquoi as tu des erreurs lors du redmarrage manuel ? Que disent ces erreurs exactement ?


Voil les 3 vnements qui apparaissent aprs redmarrage manuel du serveur.

----------


## Kaewlea

Bonjour, des nouvelles du front :

nous avons mis en place notre nouveau serveur Jeudi dernier (Windows Server 2008 R2). Malheureusement, il a dj plant deux fois depuis : Vendredi dernier vers 16h10 et ce matin mme vers 9h30, comme peut le montrer l'observateur d'vnements

J'ai regard l'aide pour l'vnement 5138 mais hormis le redmarrage des services ils ne prconisent rien.

J'avoue tre un peu perdu dans ce nouvel observateur d'vnements, donc je ne sais pas trop quoi/o regarder pour trouver une piste.

Je ne sais pas si cela peut aider mais voici la config. de nos services (nous n'avons rien modifi) :
- Liste services 1
- Liste services 2
- Liste services 3

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que, mme si l'on part sur le fait qu'il y ait une erreur de code, la boucle devrait s'arrter  un moment ? (le server.timeout n'a pas t modifi) et donc le serveur re-fonctionner aprs un laps de temps ?

Peut-il y avoir galement un quelconque rapport avec notre firewall ? notre serveur DNS ? (a n'a peut-tre aucun rapport mais honntement, je ne sais plus trop o chercher)

Merci.

----------


## fredoche

les services iis_admin et publication WWW tournent toujours avec le compte "network service" ?

le truc que tu as regard, 5138, n'est pas la cause d'un plantage  mon avis.

----------


## Kaewlea

A vrai dire, je ne vois plus que les utilisateurs "Systme" et "N/A" dans l'observateur d'vnements pour les divers vnements qui y sont remonts.

Le dernier "SERVICE RESEAU" (nous sommes passs  la version franaise mais je suppose que c'est la traduction de "network service"  ::roll:: ) date du 12/12/12 et, entre temps le serveur a bien plant plusieurs fois.

Question (qui a peut-tre rien  voir) : est-ce normal que la taille virtuelle de notre pool d'application atteigne 1 000 000 Ko et plus ? (je n'ai pas encore pu vrifier que la plantage se faisait lorsque que cette taille critique tait atteinte / Ne pas se fier  la capture d'cran qui n'est qu' 327 272 Ko)

Merci.

----------


## fredoche

Pour la RAM, je ne crois pas que ce soit un souci, 1 Go quand tu en as beaucoup plus, c'est le but que de la remplir.

Etonnant tes plantages quand mme. Tu n'utilises pas urlscan ou un truc quivalent ?

Ton appli ne se base pas sur des dll plus ou moins instables ?

----------


## Kaewlea

Bonjour,

je n'avais pas oubli ce sujet et souhaitais y apporter la solution lorsque que nous l'aurions trouv et... nous l'avons trouv (enfin) ! Notre site ne plante plus !

Pour la connexion  notre base Access (.accdb), j'utilisais ces deux lignes :



```

```

que j'ai finalement remplac par :



```

```

Aprs avoir configur cette mme connexion (ainsi que deux autres, par la mme occasion...) via _L'administrateur de sources de donnes ODBC_ sur notre serveur.

_L'administrateur de sources de donnes ODBC_ existant en deux versions (32 et 64 bits), j'ai du ouvrir la version 32 bits (bien qu'tant en 64 bits sur le serveur) accessible sur C:\\Windows\SysWOW64\odbcad32.exe et ajout les _Sources de donnes systme_ ncessaires.



Voil, cette manip. fonctionne pour nous, a peut peut-tre aider quelqu'un d'autre.

PS : Encore merci Fredoche pour tes rponses ci-dessus.

----------

